# Replacing an older fence - should I use same post holes?



## isiginamo (Mar 30, 2009)

I have an older 4' fence in my backyard that is falling apart. I plan on tearing it completely out and replacing with a 6' privacy fence. Should I dig out the concreted old posts and use the same holes or would they be too big from digging out the old posts? I could fill them all in and redig the new holes... what is common practice? This is the first fence I will have build so its all new to me. Also, what is the best practice to following a slight grade on my property? Should I follow the lay of the land or keep panels level and drop each panel to resemble something like 8' stair steps?

Thanks!


----------



## AllenB (Mar 30, 2009)

I just did that in my yard and I preferred to stagger fresh new holes as opposed to using the old ones.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I hate the look of stepped fence
So I have always followed the lay of the land


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Use the same holes.. no reason not to unless they are not spaced for the new fencing sections.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

me, too, bobby :thumbup: then again, i don't use conc, just crush'd stone


allen, you showin' off for the cute wife or neighbor ? ? ? :laughing:


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

If you are pulling the old posts concrete and all - reuse the holes. You may find the post falls apart when you try to extract it - if, just leave the concrete and make a new hole.

Whichever, a new or old hole, just use the quick setting concrete that you pour directly into the hole and mix in the hole - very easy. A handy thing to have is a post level - it attaches to the post on shows plumb without having to move the level around.

I would stick build the fence and follow the contour of the ground - much easier and better looking IMO.

Also suggested are stainless screws or nails - more money up front but no staining from rust and last a very long time.


----------

